# Avez-vous testé le patch pour installer Mojave sur les Mac non supportés ?



## Fennec72 (8 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Suite à l'article "macOS Mojave peut s'installer sur de vieux Mac", je tenterais bien l'aventure avec mon Mac mini (mi-2011) Core i5 2,3 GHz, 16 Go de RAM, GPU Intel HD Graphics 3000 512 Mo et SSD, mais j'aimerais d'abord savoir si ça vaut vraiment le coup.

Par exemple, JAR41000 indique dans un sujet précédent que "son iMac late 2009 avec patch "http://dosdude1.com/mojave/ " est plus rapide que sous High Sierra.

Est-ce d'autres membres de ce forum pourrait rapporter ici leur retour d'expérience avec leurs config respectives bien entendu?

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## subsole (8 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour

Par ici ===> https://forums.macg.co/threads/mojave-sur-imac-mi-2011-avec-patch.1308735/


----------



## Fennec72 (8 Novembre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Par ici ===> https://forums.macg.co/threads/mojave-sur-imac-mi-2011-avec-patch.1308735/


Merci beaucoup!


----------

